# Wanting a pump...



## becky_boo (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey there,

Ive not long been diagnosed as type one, and from doing some researching ANYTHING online that I can get my hands on. The more I have been reading up on the pump the more I am liking the idea of them. My only real worry is I roll around in my sleep a lot and what if i dislodge something or rip something out =S

Also what is the chance that they will give me one when Ive not long been diagnosed. Ive heard that some areas sometimes dont like to give them out, however I saw a girl walking out of my local chemist with a pump the other day so gave me some hope they might give them in my area. I am still under the hospital at the moment as well.

It just seems to me that everyone who is on a pump finds it so much easier and have more control and are soo happy to have them.
Just wondering what you find the pros and cons of having the pump? Or your experiences with it

Thanks for any help =)


----------



## trophywench (Aug 9, 2012)

I've not dislodged anything yet! - if you're up to anything where you might think it could get in the way (LOL) you can always disconnect it for a bit LOL  Seriously, mine just roams in bed, I put it by the side of me and it' s very rare it isn't in exactly the same place when I wake up.  The main prob is leaping out in the middle of the night to go to the loo and omitting to pick it up, that can sting a bit as the weight of it dangles off the tubing and hence the cannula, but that's really good sticky on them, yet it peels off OK 2 or 3 days later when you want it to.  Good stuff that.

You have to meet one of the criteria for having a pump which are basically - 
1. unable to get your A1c down below 8.5 despite a high level of care; 
2. disabling hypos or fear thereof hampering your control.

But don't worry about that, if you want a pump, tell your DSN or consultant.  They can't recommend you for one if they don't know you'd like one in the first place.

At the end of the day if your consultant decides that you would benefit from a pump, then he recommends it and the wheels set in motion.

You will need to be able to demonstrate you are expert at dose adjusting for normal eating (you don't necessarily actually have to DO a formal course in order to become expert at it) but you do need to be expert by the time you get the pump otherwise there will be no point in your having one.  You also need some dedication to stick with it and adjust as and when at the drop of a hat.  If you think deciding whether to take 1 unit of lantus more or less is difficult, then you probably won't adjust to having 24 different basal rates to 3 decimal places to potentially play with in the course of a day, all that easily ....

Pros - better BGs for more of every day = better A1c = hopefully, less chance of complications setting in.  Ease of bolusing.  Only one insulin.  Less jabs obviously, just 'one' ie new cannula - every couple of days.  Only have to fill the reservoir very week or so.

Cons - it's omnipresent so you have to find somehwere to put it on you; room taken up at home by supplies; it doesn't do the ironing.


----------



## pgcity (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been diagnosed for almost a year and I have been recommended for a pump by my consultant. I have worked very hard on understanding how to impact my levels and I keep detailed records. My hba1c is 7.7 at the mo and I have tried everything to sort out my basal levels with little success hence the pump recommendation. I also drive a lot and am beyond scared of hypos as it could mean I lose my job as I don't have 45 mins to wait for my brain to recover.

I started my campaign in feb and got the go ahead in June. How is your hba1c and fear of hypos? Are there any patterns in your readings that only a pump could rectify?


----------



## becky_boo (Aug 9, 2012)

trophywench- I didnt mean that kind of moving around in bed  hahha

I am on set units at the moment, but I  would prefer something I can adjust and set myself

pgcity- I have just come out of the `honeymoon period' and was having hypos at  least 4 times a day, and although that calmed down i have lost my awareness. I am scared that I`ll have one during the night and not wake up, the only reason I do when  it happens is because I set alarms to  wake me up during the night to test. Also stupidly I dont like going out with people or friends, or on my own in case it happens.

I was only diagnosed on 27th June this year, but when I went in a  few weeks ago they said my hba1c was still to high.

I keep  detailed records of everything, I keep a record of my blood sugar levels which is colour coded and a record of what I am eating and more detailed sugar level readings which have notes with them, and is colour coded to match my other booklet.

I am about to go into my last year at university, and before all this happened I had given up my apartment at uni that  I had lived in for two years, and I had planed for my last year I would live at home and drive up.
I havent informed DVLA yet (I`m not driving atm dont have a car) but I will be today, but  my team at the hospital have already told me they will take my license away because how my control has been. So now I cant drive to uni, and it will be to hard and stressful to get there on public transport!
So I am upset that because of my control I`ll which isnt my faault because i am doing everything I can, i now cant drive.

My consultant at the hospital said a few weeks ago and went on about how they are all my team and I am team leader and Im gonna be in control of how fast or slow we take things and what direction we go in. So hopefully that means he will be open to this idea. I am seeing him on tuesday so will bring it up wiith him.

What kinda points do you think I should point out in my favour?

Sorry for the long reply


----------



## trophywench (Aug 9, 2012)

Well you have GOT to learn to carb count for starters and that's urgent now - Uni life as you will already know does not follow set patterns and you have simply GOT to be able to respond to the variability of life, with your treatment of your diabetes.

So tell me, what is Mrs DSN doing to help you overcome all this and drive/live normally?

And why exactly will you lose your licence?  It's by no means automatic.  

You were only DX in June, so you haven't got records that go back a year anyway.  You know these hypos you have had - were any of them 'assisted' ones (where you either needed an ambulance or someone had to inject you with your HYypokit because you were completely 'out of it') - or did you treat em all yourself?


----------



## shiv (Aug 9, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Well you have GOT to learn to carb count for starters and that's urgent now - Uni life as you will already know does not follow set patterns and you have simply GOT to be able to respond to the variability of life, with your treatment of your diabetes.



This. If you want a pump, you absolutely have to be able to carb count - not only will you hopefully see overall better control (your team should be helping you with this, ie working out a carb:insulin ratio) but the pump relies on you being able to carb count for it to work properly.

A great online course is here: http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/

Your team should be able to look at your colour coded records and help you work out what ratios to start on.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry - I meant to post that link - thanks Shiv.

I may have got the wrong impression because it is very early days - but it has occurred to me that your team aren't acting quite as quick as they might here ......


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 9, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Sorry - I meant to post that link - thanks Shiv.
> 
> I may have got the wrong impression because it is very early days - but it has occurred to me that your team aren't acting quite as quick as they might here ......



It sounds to me as if they are in reverse gear  
Becky, my advice to you is do your research and learn all you can yourself.
Ask as much as you want and someone will try and help you out. I think you will get better control by following the link provided for bdec and learning to carb count yourself.

A couple of books will be of great help to you as well. Using insulin and think like a pancreas. Both can be found on amazon.


----------



## becky_boo (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, I have been carb counting for a few weeks now, I dont know how it relates ratio wise to my insulin but every meal I also work out how much carbs I am eating and make a note of it. 
Now I know more, when I go in next week I am going to say I wont to be able to adjust myself and I think I should be aloud to.
I have also been calculating what my blood sugar is before a meal and then two hrs after and work out how my insulin affects my numbers from what I have eaten. The link you have given I am already signed up and doing it thanks =),

They say they will take it at my pace and I want to step it up, they go on and on about how well I am doing, so let me have more control! lol
I have only had one or two meeting with my diabetic nurse (is that what DSN stands for =S lol) and one was because I was having trouble with my hypos.
But I am seeing her and my consultant on Tuesday.

With the driving they said because I dont have good  control at the moment (because of honeymoon) They now want you to have three months of good control and awareness, and I dont have either.
I have been lucky and been able to handle all mine myself, although I have had some as low as 1.4 =S.

I thought everyone started off as slow as this =S but I will 100% kicking their buts about things!!!


----------



## pgcity (Aug 9, 2012)

I think you need to do some self study and use that to push your team along a little. The books recommended certainly helped me to work out ratios for different meals and how to correct, you need to do this on mdi first as you will revert back to this if you have pump problems. Carb counting is the first step.

I saw my dsn every other day until I got more confident and then twice a week, once a week etc. I now see her once a month. I still have lots of questions and learn something new everyday. I am doing lager and hot weather training today. Perhaps you could ask for more help.

The reason your not allowed to drive yet is due to your hypo awareness. You could suggest you work on this first.

There is a lot to learn but you'll soon get the hang of it.


----------

